# The price on this is out of sight IMO



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I have always wanted a good doweling jig but I guess at these prices it will never happen.

Woodpeckers one time tool- the Preceision Triangle


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Whew!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That is ridiculously expensive Don. Use these : Bushings and Inserts - Lee Valley Tools and make your own drilling jigs. May lack the bells and whistles but accomplish the same thing at a fraction of the price. All a doweling jig has to do is accurately register from the same starting point(s). I just made a jig out of scrap lumber and ply to drill dowel holes for the bottom shelf of a vanity I'm building. It just had to register the same from one corner and two edges to work. There should be one or two pictures in my uploads of one I made to drill the dowel holes for a center dividing panel in another cupboard.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Woodpecker needs to get their angle adjusted...methinks they're a bit off perpendicular to the consumer need.

Who buys this [email protected] ... have they considered woodworker demographics...? 

Do you suppose the senior leadership of the Woodpecker organization takes stupid pills every morning and a little extra just before the Marketing VP walks in with a brand new idea...?????? :blink::wacko:

...and then there's the dopes that create the demand for this stuff...maybe they think there's gold under that red paint...:moil:

Are there any Woodpecker company reps on the forum...? Maybe they can speak up and justify this stupidity... :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Truly deserving of a SNORT ! ! ! !


WHAT HAPPENED ?...ok...I'm back to normal now...


*Gee...what a well-crafted tool that is...precision milling manufacturing at it's best...*


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Such a bargain. Think I'll order a few for resale.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

I like many of the Woodpecker products, but don't take anything they send an email on seriously, because they charge times more than others do for aluminum products.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

So where does this contraption fall? Certainly not in the commercial circles where production is much faster. And not in my shop where I rarely attempt to install dowels in my projects. And my shelf pin jig is a lot faster than this thing.

While it appears to be a good item and very versatile, I can't justify forking over that much moolah.

Maybe some of you furniture guys can chime in to enlighten me.


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

Holy crapola, Batman!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Just remember. Google is our friend.
https://www.google.com/#q=homemade+dowel+jig


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

I like several of the Woodpecker offerings but I can't justify their prices. I don't really need them and I won't pay what I feel is a rip off price.


----------



## patlaw (Jan 4, 2010)

I started falling for the Woodpecker one-time nonsense, but I caught myself before I fell hard. It's crazy.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

I believe it is called a luxury. As a child I asked what a luxury was. Dad said to never mind about luxury that its for folks with more dollars than sense.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Woodpecker charges what it costs to manufacture products in the USA. When you have to pay a fair wage to a legal citizen, provide insurance, workman's comp, safe work environment, pay vacation and maternity leave, combat leave, holidays, OSHA compliance, EOE compliance, pay for certifications, and the lists goes on and on.

Festool is another company that has to meet these stringent and unending requirements. To think they have to justify it seems sad. Americans have gotten so used to cheap Chinese products and yet complain because all the jobs and service industries to support such tools are all but gone.

Everything has a price and our country is paying it, one way or another.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

the only thing is there isn't $600 of time and materials in that thing, the bushings are from china, same as the screws. they CNC the rest.

I'm a retired tool and die maker, and I could machine that on my manual machines for less then what they are asking


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I've got a few Woodpecker's one-timers, along with a few of their regular products--very nice equipment. Despite the fine quality though most of the other OTT's seem pretty expensive for limited use--at least to me. In this case it's a very cool tool, but the money is crazy big for my blood. In perspective, a few weeks ago i spent less funds for a slightly used Incra kit including 43" table, stand, 25" positioner, wonder fence, about a dozen unused Whiteside router bits, and some other odds & ends. Much better value to me because i can and do use it for a LOT of different functions. 

My opinion only, certainly those with different budgets have different tastes. My Kreg & Incra stuff is expensive fluff for a hobbyist in the opinion of many, but i can do it. So...for that reason i'll respect those who opt for this jig, but can't pull any envy together for it. 

earl


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I have two of their items, one is the dial caliper for setting the fence (worth the money) and a router table plate, which I really like, heavy duty. But for the most part, I don't think their items are worth the money. [MENTION=36287]timbertailer is correct about the massive regulation and the costs it imposes. Our trade agreements do not require the same of foreign manufacturers, the multi-national corporations have paid good money to politicians to make sure that trade is open, but not fair.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Agree with Tom. There are times when a tool justifies its price but that is always an issue ot be examined VERY carefully.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

I have to disagree. Were it otherwise, my shop went from a twenty-five to thirty-five thousand dollars shop to a quarter million dollar one. Said another way, us [their] bread and butter guys wouldn't even play the game and they'd be out of it completely.


Americans have gotten so used to cheap Chinese products and yet complain because all the jobs and service industries to support such tools are all but gone.

Everything has a price and our country is paying it, one way or another.[/QUOTE]


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

Everything has a price...including our politicians who sold us down the river as far as domestic manufacturers go.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah, I had been on their mailing list until I got this a week or so ago. The last straw. I unsubscribed.


----------



## Potowner1 (Feb 17, 2011)

I agree with you guys, that price for a doweling jig is insane.

That said, a friend has some of the Woodpecker Measuring & Layout tools and if you haven't had the chance to see them, they are in a class of their own. Nothing that I have seen or own, that comes from Asia, is even close, as far as tools go. 

As we all know, it costs a lot more to buy American...
Thank You Washington D.C.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

I have a few of their items but agree that the price can't be justified on most of them. Odd how their "one time" items keep showing up several times a year. I usually bought my Woodpecker items at woodworking shows where they are much cheaper. My favorite place to shop (local tool supplier) has vendor shows several times a year and the "under the tent" prices are better there too. Interesting info: OneTime Tool Products - Main Page

Maybe they cost too much because of the way they are made: one time limited production runs.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

chessnut2 said:


> Yeah, I had been on their mailing list until I got this a week or so ago. The last straw. I unsubscribed.


I'll keep them around. Sometimes, and this is one, they are good for a laugh. April Fools in August.


----------



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

Yikes! That is outrageous. Must be associated with Festool:grin: I have the Harbor Freight one, Item 41345, for $15. It has done everything I need it to do and I'm pretty sure I used a 20% off coupon when I bought it.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Don't let Rick see this!


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Looks very nice but they'd have to move the decimal point to the left for me to consider it.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

They have started re-making some of their one time tools because people are asking for them that were not interested at the time they were made or they just now got into woodworking and have seen pictures of out of production items.

They should start calling them limited production run tools so they can make offers for an item and say if you don't get one now it will be 10 years before they will be available again or if we sell out quickly we will make another production run within a few months.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

If I were in the market for something like that, I think I would pay the few bucks more and get a Festool Domino. While I am all for buying made in the U.S. products, this one seems over-engineered, and as a result over priced. Note, I own their router lift, and a couple of their precision rulers, along with a few other items from them.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> That is ridiculously expensive Don. Use these : Bushings and Inserts - Lee Valley Tools and make your own drilling jigs. May lack the bells and whistles but accomplish the same thing at a fraction of the price. All a doweling jig has to do is accurately register from the same starting point(s). I just made a jig out of scrap lumber and ply to drill dowel holes for the bottom shelf of a vanity I'm building. It just had to register the same from one corner and two edges to work. There should be one or two pictures in my uploads of one I made to drill the dowel holes for a center dividing panel in another cupboard.


Also, check out Lee Valley's doweling jigs http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?cat=1,180&p=42311&ap=1cat=1,180,42311&p=42319&ap=1[/URL] 

This link leads to their Jigs, Guides and Supports index. the have several Doweling jigs at reasonable prices. Disclaimer: I have no idea where they are made and I do not own any of them. 

Also it is noteworthy that Lee Valley is offering free shipping for orders over $40 until Aug. 31.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm a big fan of Woodpeckers. Have been for quite a long time now. Not that I have a shop full of their tools but what I do have, I"ve been very pleased with. Pricing has always been on the fair side (considering what you get) but these one time tool deals are another story altogether. I'm sure they are as advertised, quality materials and craftsmanship but the pricing is targeted at those with much deeper pockets than I have. Which is fine by me. If you got it, like it and want it, get it....

These OTT deals remind me very much of the Bridge City Tool works business model?????


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Here's a video on the behind the scenes development of the dowel jig..






I found it quite interesting.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Here's my 2 cents worth on that tool...

It's a dowelling jig, I'm guessing that my woodshop utilizes more wooden dowels than 99% of any other shops anyone could ever name! We utilize several dowel jigs and quite frankly any of them are fine - once they are adjusted initially - it ain't rocket science.

Dowels shouldn't be as tight as nails! Properly installed dowels need to be glued-in-place (we always drill very slight "countersinks"), but with the super-precision that this tool claims to offer, it might lead one to *glue starvation* - which can be a huge problem.

I'll spend money on necessary high-quality tools, but I see this as ridiculous. I collect rare and unusual reptiles and these are highly sought-after collector items that are very desirable (to certain people), rare coins or stamps can be collector's items. My wife has a small collection of unique music instruments. I see this particular tool as a collector's item. In a few years, it may have increased in value - but if put into use, would a person be able to replace a damaged or misplaced part?

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

OPG3 said:


> In a few years, it may have increased in value - but if put into use, would a person be able to replace a damaged or misplaced part?
> 
> Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


Due to the ridiculously high price of this tool I would say that it will be rare in years to come which makes your prophecy highly likely.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Yes, the video was interesting. But, after looking at the final product, if I really, really, wanted something like that, I could make one. It wouldn't be as pretty, it would be larger, it would be made out of plywood, but it would work. But, I don't need anything that complex, don't want anything that complex. So, if I see need for a dowel jig, I'll just cobble up something simple. 

I remember when I was a kid in high school shop class, that's way before most of you were born probably. They had a neat little thingy. It took various size tube, to guide a brace and bit, and an adjustable clamp for various thicknesses. You could only drill one hole at a time, and brace and bit were all we had, but the durn thing worked, 
accurately, and that's the bottom line. Probably didn't cost $5 new. Hmm, maybe I can find one for the few times I need a dowel jig.

Hah, I took a look, and after this many years, I can't recall what the thing looked like. Well, maybe I'll just get something I like. In the meantime, found this. http://www.harborfreight.com/self-centering-doweling-jig-41345.html Looks just like some of the big name brands that go for about three times as much, probably made on the same manufacturing line.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

...or, they could just be testing the market...how much will woodworkers REALLY spend on a name...

Maybe they hope to achieve the Harley status...

Yeah, that's it...Woodpeckers tatoos...now that would be brand loyalty...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

you've been in the city too long Nick...


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Here's a video on the behind the scenes development of the dowel jig..
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRWAOycbtzo&feature=youtu.be
> 
> I found it quite interesting.


I got the impression the poor guy was an engineer that had never spent time around woodworkers. In their shops to see what they actually did, improvising at times the way they do, assessing new ideas and tools, etc.
They get caught up in "engineering". My son and his girlfriend, now wife, graduated university in Engineering Physics. She's now buried in computers at a nuclear generating station and he just moved over to solar energy. He was designing fibre optic controls for the F-22 a few years ago but too much travel.
Nevertheless, I find to this day, they have all this in their heads and yet have to be instructed on some of the simplest, basic to me, procedures or processes. It's difficult to do something simple and straightforward without a critique on how to "improve" it.


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

I have to admit that I really like the precision machining that Woodpeckers does. I like what they make. I can't afford a lot of it and have no plans to purchase any of the one time tools. What I was wondering...if there an advantage to doweling as opposed to using a loose tenon ?


Gary


----------



## Oakwerks (May 9, 2013)

gjackson52 said:


> I have to admit that I really like the precision machining that Woodpeckers does. I like what they make. I can't afford a lot of it and have no plans to purchase any of the one time tools. What I was wondering...if there an advantage to doweling as opposed to using a loose tenon ?
> 
> 
> Gary


I have a Jessum loose tenon jig I love.....


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

paduke said:


> I believe it is called a luxury. As a child I asked what a luxury was. Dad said to never mind about luxury that its for folks with more dollars than sense.


When I was a kid, paper toilet paper was considered a luxury. Best we could come up with, until I was in the 7th grade, was a Monkey Ward catalog. And that is not a joke.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

gjackson52 said:


> I have to admit that I really like the precision machining that Woodpeckers does. I like what they make. I can't afford a lot of it and have no plans to purchase any of the one time tools. What I was wondering...if there an advantage to doweling as opposed to using a loose tenon ?
> 
> 
> Gary


For all practical purposes they are one and the same thing Gary. Most of the difference is in how the job gets done and with what tools. Drilling a hole is usually the simplest if you can drill it in the right spot.

Same goes for a spline or the tongue in a T & G joint. The spline is similar to a floating tenon. Biscuits are just interrupted splines.


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

The reason I asked was I think the beadlock kit that Rockler sells looks like it could work and the price isn't too bad. It isn't as versatile as the Woodpecker jig, but I think it would do the job for a lot less money.

One other thing to consider in my view. The Woodpecker one time tools are prototypes. That said, they don't know how many they will sell, have a fair amount of money wrapped up in creation and tooling. It doesn't surprise me that they are expensive.


Gary


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Gary, to answer your question: Technically speaking, a single dowel joint *is* a mortise & loose tenon joint. They beauty of wooden dowels is that they are round and it's so stinking easy to drill round holes. Well, actually you can buy square wooden dowels - but I'm pretty certain you're speaking of round wooden dowels. One beauty, however; for the M&T joint is rigidity against rotation - which one wooden dowel doesn't provide!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------

